# Praying for the Dead



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Some pray for the dead and some don't. Some religions do not. People have their own reasons why they do or not. Is it proper to pray for those in purgatory?


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry, once its over its over for all eternity 
1611 King James Version of Hebrews 9:27.
And as it is appointed unto men once to die, but after this the judgment:

The Rich Man and Lazarus
19 â€œThere was a certain rich man who was clothed in purple and fine linen and fared sumptuously every day. 20 But there was a certain beggar named Lazarus, full of sores, who was laid at his gate, 21 desiring to be fed with the crumbs which fell[a] from the rich manâ€™s table. Moreover the dogs came and licked his sores. 22 So it was that the beggar died, and was carried by the angels to Abrahamâ€™s bosom. The rich man also died and was buried. 23 And being in torments in Hades, he lifted up his eyes and saw Abraham afar off, and Lazarus in his bosom.

24 â€œThen he cried and said, â€˜Father Abraham, have mercy on me, and send Lazarus that he may dip the tip of his finger in water and cool my tongue; for I am tormented in this flame.â€™ 25 But Abraham said, â€˜Son, remember that in your lifetime you received your good things, and likewise Lazarus evil things; but now he is comforted and you are tormented. 26 And besides all this, between us and you there is a great gulf fixed, so that those who want to pass from here to you cannot, nor can those from there pass to us.â€™

27 â€œThen he said, â€˜I beg you therefore, father, that you would send him to my fatherâ€™s house, 28 for I have five brothers, that he may testify to them, lest they also come to this place of torment.â€™ 29 Abraham said to him, â€˜They have Moses and the prophets; let them hear them.â€™ 30 And he said, â€˜No, father Abraham; but if one goes to them from the dead, they will repent.â€™ 31 But he said to him, â€˜If they do not hear Moses and the prophets, neither will they be persuaded though one rise from the dead.â€™â€


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

....most of us that have attended funerals have heard said that this deceased person is now in the arms of the lord. Correct? or....are they actually in this ''Gulf'' awaiting the judgement. How long do the dead wait for their judgement? At this point and time..it seems to me, that it may be appropriate to pray for the dead , asking for Mercy on this persons soul. Then again, after the 3rd day of this persons death, does said person RISE and then go to the Judgement? Is this 3 day period the duration a soul lays in purgatory? 
Just trying to get a better understanding what may lay ahead......excuse me if I seem so ignorant of the facts.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree with surfdad. He quoted a biblical answer, not a "religious" one.
Each of us has but one life, and we are responsible for how we live that life. Others may influence our choices, but ultimately we must give an account for the choices we make. Once life is over, there are no more choices to be made; we have no choice but to face judgment. The prayers of others may express their desires, but they wonâ€™t change the outcome. The time to pray for a person is while he or she lives and there is still the possibility of his or her heart, attitudes, and behavior being changed (Romans 2:3-9).

Read more: http://www.gotquestions.org/praying-for-the-dead.html#ixzz377gE1ULZ
​


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I do agree with free will choices, no doubt. We are all responsible for our choices and the final judgement is not ours. I personally do not have a problem with praying for one's soul and for their mercy.

The Good Lord makes his decisions on His will, we have a lot of prayers and petitions and the Good Lord answers as he see just.

We all die sinners for one thing or another. Sin cannot enter Heaven and purgatory is a cleansing condition for those bound to heaven, not for a soul doomed down under. 

I personally do not think purgatory it is a location, it is a cleansing process. 

There are certain beliefs we all have and some beliefs others do not agree with. I think if one pleads to the Good Lord, in prayer, that is between the one praying and the Heavenly Father.

I guess what I saying if I feel like praying for someone soul, I do so, the judgement is not mind, but a prayer for mercy is.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Agree with Reel Time. If we reject God while alive, no amount of prayer in death will help us.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm just an iggerant old southern missionary Baptist so I don't know much, but in all the times I have read the New Testament, I have never seen a single thing about this purgatory. That tells me that it is likely a human invention and not something God has made. Therefore, why would I want to pray for someone to get out of something that does not exist?


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

surfdad_96712 said:


> Sorry, once its over its over for all eternity
> 1611 King James Version of Hebrews 9:27.
> And as it is appointed unto men once to die, but after this the judgment:
> 
> ...


Excellent & correct response surfdad. No need to add anything else to what is written in God's word.

glenbo, you are also correct according to the bible.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

let's assume this ..
prayers were created to make the person praying feel good, like they were doing something worth while .. a self indulging act.one cannot be forgiven for their sins because of the petition of others. prayers don't work. prayer (doubtfully) may work when i am sick, dying but when i'm dead .. it's a waste of time. i don't think prayer work .. please don't pray for me ..


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Prayers do work. I have seen miracles because of prayer. Once a person dies they are judged for their lives. Jesus brought mercy into the world and a way for our sins to be forgiven. There is no purgatory, just judgment.

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

The only purgatory I believe in is the one in Colorado. LOL. Sorry, but I couldn't resist. As stated above from the scriptures, once someone dies, their destiny is sealed by their life in Christ or if they were not in Christ. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

on purgatory 


> Revelation 20:12-13 (NIV)
> 
> 12 And I saw the dead, great and small, standing before the throne, and books were opened. Another book was opened, which is the book of life. The dead were judged according to what they had done as recorded in the books. 13 The sea gave up the dead that were in it, and death and Hades gave up the dead that were in them, and each person was judged according to what they had done.


i don't think Hades mentioned here is eternal condemnation.

on praying for the dead


> 1 John 5:16-17 (NIV)
> 
> 16 If you see any brother or sister commit a sin that does not lead to death, you should pray and God will give them life. I refer to those whose sin does not lead to death. There is a sin that leads to death. I am not saying that you should pray about that. 17 All wrongdoing is sin, and there is sin that does not lead to death.





> 2 Maccabees 12:46
> 46 It is therefore a holy and wholesome thought to pray for the dead, that they may be loosed from sins.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Some of Martin Luther's thoughts on Purgatory:
http://www.credomag.com/2013/02/25/martin-luther-on-the-doctrine-of-purgatory/


----------

